# Guy Rucker is a freak! gross



## 008 (Oct 16, 2002)

I don't want that ugly thug on our team.

Sure he may have some good skills, but I want to get rid of him. Samake is better....

I hope he gets rid of his stupid cornrow braid things....


Lets keep the ugly thugs off the Lakers. and where they belong( the blazers/kings)


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>008</b>!
> I don't want that ugly thug on our team.
> 
> Sure he may have some good skills, but I want to get rid of him. Samake is better....
> ...


So the guy can play "he's got some good skills", but you want him off the team because he has cornrows and you think he's a thug. Why do you think he's a thug? What the hecht are you talking about?


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>008</b>!
> I don't want that ugly thug on our team.
> 
> Sure he may have some good skills, but I want to get rid of him. Samake is better....
> ...


Someone has been drinking haterade!
Guy Rucker is awesome! I hope they keep him because I think he's better than Mark Madsen. He is another high energy body to give Shaq or "Old Horry" a break. I think Soumaila Samake will do good in Shaq's absence and play quality minutes, a bit more than Rucker.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Guy Rucker is a freak! gross*



> Originally posted by <b>JYD</b>!
> 
> 
> Someone has been drinking haterade!
> Guy Rucker is awesome! I hope they keep him because I think he's better than Mark Madsen. He is another high energy body to give Shaq or "Old Horry" a break. I think Soumaila Samake will do good in Shaq's absence and play quality minutes, a bit more than Rucker.


They are not going to keep Samake AND Rucker-only one of them; and right now it looks like Samake. And they won't cut Madsen if that is what you were saying.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>008</b>!
> I don't want that ugly thug on our team.
> 
> Sure he may have some good skills, but I want to get rid of him. Samake is better....
> ...


 WOW, that was an ignorant post. You don't want someone on the Lakers just because he's got cornrows? Talk about judgemental. That's as bad as being racist.


----------



## 008 (Oct 16, 2002)

Yeah, that was reeeeaaal racist... :sigh: 
:topic: 

I just don't think the Lakers need any people who have bad images.... he isn't even THAT good anyways.....

Haterade? aha aha aha....NOT FUNNY!!! :sour: :dead:


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>008</b>!
> Yeah, that was reeeeaaal racist... :sigh:
> :topic:
> 
> ...


Well, what do you want them to say...?  

"Guy Rucker shouldn't be on the Lakers because he has corn rows,"? And you expect people to take you seriously? Come on...


----------



## 008 (Oct 16, 2002)

[strike] Shut your mouth Wiggum[/strike], we don't need you or any of the other freakin Kings fans posting on this forum.... 

AHEM. Wiggum and any other member has every right to post here. Please refrain from telling people to "shut your mouth."  

I said that I think he is a thug because of the way he looks, that was all I was saying. 

Wiggum- - you always just put more "fuel in the fire"


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I used to have corn rows so I take offense at what you're saying that isn't a reasoon not to keep a player that can help a team, Wiggum has good, legtimate basketball topics to discuss here so he's always welcome to toss it up here, but you with an ignorant post need to go somewhere else with those stupid comments. The implications you are making are not welcome by me, I'm no thug and never have been and if you see the world through those opinions go post on the cookie cutter board where everybody looks and acts the same.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>008</b>!
> Shut your mouth Wiggum, we don't need you or any of the other freakin Kings fans posting on this forum....
> 
> I said that I think he is a thug because of the way he looks, that was all I was saying.
> ...


I'm going to ignore those blatant insults, because, frankly, I don't care what you think of me.

OK, you say Guy Rucker is a thug because he has corn rows. Why exactly does that make any sense? How does hairstyle make you a less desirable basketball player? If Kobe Bryant got corn rows would you want him off the Lakers? I'm failing to understand you're logic...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=9648

Seems Fox might be a thug too... cut him as well?

-Petey


We have a few open threads on this topic already.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

Rucker won't be around long. And cornrows don't make you a thug, but having a tattoo that says "Life of a G" might.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Guy Rucker is a freak! gross*



> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> They are not going to keep Samake AND Rucker-only one of them; and right now it looks like Samake. And they won't cut Madsen if that is what you were saying.


I think they will keep S.Samake, G.Rucker and J.Pargo.
They won't cut M.Madsen either. They have 15 players on their current roster and I expect them yo keep every single one of them.

G.Rucker, B.Shaw and M.Madsen will be the regulars on the injury list.


----------



## 008 (Oct 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=9648
> 
> Seems Fox might be a thug too... cut him as well?
> ...



Yeah, Christie is a little punk. Last year he tried to get in Kobe's face, this year he flops when Fox accidentally bumps him. Then Christie throws the ball at Fox, so Fox retaliates, like any normal guy would. It was pretty great when Shaq came over and shoved Vlade.

Does this make Fox a thug?!

No.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yes any other guy would run through a building, and attack a guy behind his back, and put him in a headlock, that is perfectly normal.

-Petey


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Yeah, why judge a player by his skill when you can judge him by his appearance? We all know that skills don't help you win games, good looks do. =_= Please, be a little more mature.


----------



## 008 (Oct 16, 2002)

The way you look can sometimes carry over to the way you play. Kind of like if you have many attos and blue spiked hair, it may imply that you are a bad person.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Yes any other guy would run through a building, and attack a guy behind his back, and put him in a headlock, that is perfectly normal.
> 
> -Petey


He couldn't have gone behind his back-he went through the tunnel. And you think Christie is normal?? Throwing a ball at someone just because you drew a foul on them?? Perfectly normal.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Guys - Let's remain on the topic here re: Rucker, if you want to post opinions on the Fox/Christie incident their are a few open threads to do so <<< D >>>


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Er, no, appearance has nothing to do with one's skills, nor one's attidtude on the court.

"You have to be a pretty shallow person to judge a book by its cover" -- some smart person. XD


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

Is it possible to ban somebody once and for all?!?!?! OO8 is the same person as g-dog-rice, maxair, whatever his other names are.

He obviously isn't mature enough to post here, because he always says crap like that and gets into fights with other players, i say that we ban him and never let him back. :yes:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> He couldn't have gone behind his back-he went through the tunnel. And you think Christie is normal?? Throwing a ball at someone just because you drew a foul on them?? Perfectly normal.


I didn't say Christie was normal... but since 008 is not a Kings fan, they don't need to trade him.

-Petey


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i got to watch some of the lakers/kings game last night, and i didn't get to see a close-up of rucker, but from what i saw, he wasn't ugly at all. he actually looked pretty good.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hOnDo</b>!
> Is it possible to ban somebody once and for all?!?!?! OO8 is the same person as g-dog-rice, maxair, whatever his other names are.
> 
> He obviously isn't mature enough to post here, because he always says crap like that and gets into fights with other players, i say that we ban him and never let him back. :yes:



Is it possible that people who aren't Laker fans stay away if they don't like what Laker fans have to say?


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> Is it possible that people who aren't Laker fans stay away if they don't like what Laker fans have to say?


You're telling me you agree with g-dog-ri...I mean, 008, that Guy Rucker should be cut because he has corn rows...?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> i got to watch some of the lakers/kings game last night, and i didn't get to see a close-up of rucker, but from what i saw, he wasn't ugly at all. he actually looked pretty good.


My wife thought the same thing until he smiled. His grill appeared to be seriously messed up. But that is not a reason to have him cut. I couldn't care less what one of the players on the Lakers look like.



> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> Is it possible that people who aren't Laker fans stay away if they don't like what Laker fans have to say?


:topic: 

Is it possible, Sure. But these forums are for everyone, as long as they follow the rules. So what if someone has a differing opinion, if you dont like it, *IGNORE* it. Differing opinions are why most of us are here; to discuss BASKETBALL and it's related topics. No need to get personal with name calling and crap like that. Everyone needs to grow up and learn to let the little stuff go.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> You're telling me you agree with g-dog-ri...I mean, 008, that Guy Rucker should be cut because he has corn rows...?




Of course not. But this is a Laker board, and if you don't like what we have to say (no matter how outrageous) than don't visit. Agree or disagree, but don't whine about getting somebody banned because you don't like what they have to say. If he was on the Kings board running smack then I would feel differently, because you just don't go to another teams board and cause trouble IMO.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible that people who aren't Laker fans stay away if they don't like what Laker fans have to say?



I'm a laker fan too, i've liked em ever since i can remember..but i dont like it when people like 008 and others make it seems like the lakers are gods and that everything they do is right (rick fox) and everything the other team does (christie) is wrong..

You dont cut a player just on how he looks..heck look at larry bird, he was a pasty white boy, high shorts, and curly hair! thats pretty weird if ya ask me


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

Well I'm not familiar with 008 and his posting style, and I apologize for assuming you were not a Laker fan.

However I still believe that everybody has a right to their opinion, no matter how silly it may be. Especially the youngsters.

Didn't you have a silly perception of some things when you were an adolescent?


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> Well I'm not familiar with 008 and his posting style, and I apologize for assuming you were not a Laker fan.
> 
> However I still believe that everybody has a right to their opinion, no matter how silly it may be. Especially the youngsters.
> ...


Ok, I understand that you're not familiar with 008 and all his other names. 

The kid has been banned, suspended, etc. many many times, and I'm sure I'm not the only one that wants him gone.

Sorry for being :topic:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Well Rucker was waived...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

...and he was picked up by GSW

http://sports.iwon.com/news/10312002/v8286.html


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> ...and he was picked up by GSW
> 
> http://sports.iwon.com/news/10312002/v8286.html


good for him


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Looks like he'll be cut as soon as they get some healthy bodies.


----------



## MotownBalln2020 (May 4, 2020)

buduan said:


> Rucker won't be around long. And cornrows don't make you a thug, but having a tattoo that says "Life of a G" might.





Wiggum said:


> I'm going to ignore those blatant insults, because, frankly, I don't care what you think of me.
> 
> OK, you say Guy Rucker is a thug because he has corn rows. Why exactly does that make any sense? How does hairstyle make you a less desirable basketball player? If Kobe Bryant got corn rows would you want him off the Lakers? I'm failing to understand you're logic...


Maybe if you sick people would practice more embracing instead of disgracing the world would be a better place. Guy gave his best years in college and fighting to make a better life for his family like other players with that same dream. The real thugs are the ones labeling. The team should have rallied around him as they wanted same chance for their families. Guy truly felt the betrayal but his beautiful spirit of life and making it to the NBA was a testimony in itself.


----------

